# Fuji S5100 ???



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 1, 2004)

anyone have a fuji S5100 or know anything about them???

i am thinking about getting an Olympus C-765, C-770 or this one.

any comments or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## leo (Nov 1, 2004)

*Not familiar with that one MD*

but I do recall that Ronnie Addis use to post some .......AWESOME ..........   pics that he took with his fuji's


leo


----------



## triple play (Nov 1, 2004)

i have the s5000z and love it.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 1, 2004)

leo...yeah, Ronnie photos are always great. i didn't realize he used a fuji..

thanks triple play...


----------

